# Synthetic Oil



## Craftsman27 (Jan 25, 2014)

26" blower - Has anyone considered using synthetic oil in their craftsman ? Thoughts ?


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Craftsman27 said:


> 26" blower - Has anyone considered using synthetic oil in their craftsman ? Thoughts ?


Why would the make of the blower matter with respect to the type of oil used in the engine?

I know a lot of guys around here use synthetic, personally I never have. I don't think the added cost (although not too much) is worth it in an engine that's designed to run outdoors. Plus, I live in an area that only enables me to use my blower 5-7 times per year most years, sometimes even less than that. As a result, I have chosen not to use synthetic.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

I use Pennzoil platinum 5w-30. never had a issue. its rated high and cheaper than most


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't use synthetic but for a snowblower but it is a much, much better idea than say a lawn mower. Why is this? Because you start a snowblower when it is frozen and synthetic flows much better in the cold. Also a snowblower will see a much heavier load than a mower. You run a blower as fast as you can without bogging and still manage to bogg it down often enough. 

New, fresh, clean non synthetic will perform almost identically to synthetoc at temp. Since your blower doesn't see anough hours to wear out the oil I see nothing wrong with dyno oil and in fact that is what I an currently running.

Be educated and make your own decision!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

after doing an oil change out in the cold a few weeks ago i switched over to mobile 1 cause it flows better in cold weather. i started out with some autozone 5w 30 conventional oil, it poured so slow out of the bottle that i got cold. unfortunantly there was water in the engine and so i added some seafoam to flush it then refilled it with the mobile 1. both bottles had been in my garage for a couple days


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, big difference in flow between dino and synthetic. I've used synthetic in my OPE's for years, and it is well worth the minimal cost. I'm getting ready to put synthetic in my new Predator (after I run it some more on dino). All i need is some more snow! 



detdrbuzzard said:


> after doing an oil change out in the cold a few weeks ago i switched over to mobile 1 cause it flows better in cold weather. i started out with some autozone 5w 30 conventional oil, it poured so slow out of the bottle that i got cold. unfortunantly there was water in the engine and so i added some seafoam to flush it then refilled it with the mobile 1. both bottles had been in my garage for a couple days


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

*Go for it!*

I've been switching everything to syn over the last couple of years. Snow thrower, chainsaw, ice auger, lawn mower, auto's, etc. It's said to run cooler in 2 strokes and like others have said, flows better when cold.

I look at it this way; dino oil is getting nuts $$$-wise. Engines are going to get cheaper and cheaper and, oddly, more expensive. So a typical small engine takes a quart or so (give or take the engine size) each season. That's maybe $8 for the better syn oils. Better to pay an extra few dollars and have that motor last longer, keep its power for longer than save a few dollars each YEAR and (a huge...) _maybe_ shorten the life with dino oil. Figure when it's 5 degree's outside and you have snow to clear better to get that oil through the engine faster than slower.

Skip the dino oil and get the syn. You'll be happier in the long run.

Oil is probably the top one or two CRITICAL components in the running of the engine (I guess the argument can be made for bad gas); why cheap out?

That said - I do run dino oil during the break in periods. After that its syn all the way. I _heard _that dino is better for break in periods on the metals. Don't hold me to it, you know how the truth is thrown around here on the interweb.


----------

